# NFAA Arrow size



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

As far as I am concerned it never should have been voted on in the first place since none of the membership was allowed to vote on it in their respective states.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I appreciate your keeping your fingers on the pulse. Active membership, and active directorships are what keep any organization strong.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

E-mail in support of your effort has been sent to both my state director and my regional director.

Dave


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for your direction - 
I am strongly in support of the arrow size limit and will be sending off an email or phone call to our Director.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

What action are you referring to? The arrow size limitation? How was this meeting against the NFAA constitution?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The meeting was not against the Constitution...it was, afterall the annual NFAA Director's Meeting.

What the argument is all about is the sudden "reversal" by the Directors of the shaft size limit they had voted in a day or two before the "emergency meeting" telling them to rescind the shaft size limit....and take a YEAR to "study it".
I'm thinking that what Archer_nm and others are trying to do is get this thing settled without taking a full YEAR to "reconsider" and then another 4 to 6 months to implement anything done, or for that matter, not done.

There are SOME in the NFAA that are totally against any shaft size limit, and many of them are in leadership positions....they want to leave it totally unlimited and let the "arms race" continue unabated, figuring it will just up and go away and they won't have to torque off any manufacturers, etc. This "agenda" is, of course easily defeated...>IF THE MEMBERSHIP responds and ORDERS THEM to impose a shaft size limit. At that point those high mucky-mucks will be forced to abandon their position and do what the MEMBERSHIP tells them to...
Of course, the "data" gathered by the Directors is still not published, nor will it be, until the NFAA meeting in Vegas. 

The Sept. 30 deadline for agenda item submission is fast approaching, and for one, I couldn't tell you if an "official" agenda item has been submitted relating to shaft size limits or not...that is such a Hush-Hush issue right now.

Careful here, Archer_nm....

A council person or even a Director may accuse you of having a "personal agenda that is not in the best interests of the NFAA nor archery in general."

Maybe not, but be ready for it...cuz "arrow size restriction" might be "contrary".....

field14


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The main issue here is that the constitution and bylaws was trashed in order to reverse an agenda item duly approved by the board of directors.

The emergency meeting was in order under the constitution but the alteration of the bylaws was not. The bylaws can not be altered at an emergency meeting but can be altered by mail ballot and, of course, at THE annual board of directors meeting.

The New Mexico director is seeking the necessary directors to call for a mail ballot to make the recission of the 9.3 limit legal.

It is not to be a ballot for any particular arrow size limit, but only a ballot to rescind the previously approved 9.3 agenda item.

Months ago, the Virginia director made an equipment ruling to the effect that the business conducted at the emergency meeting was not lawful under the bylaws and that the 9.3 limit is in effect.

The RIC swiftly ruled the Virginia director incorrect on the basis that the emergency meeting was, in effect, an additional annual meeting and that any number of annual meetings may be held each year or in any given year.

The business conducted at the emergency meeting and the resultant RIC reasoning simply points to a willingness to abrogate the constitution and bylaws at any time for the convenience of any entity, outside or within, that thinks it has NFAA by the balls.

A mail ballot will bring the NFAA back in line under its own constitution and bylaws with a single question to rescind the 9.3 arrow rule passed at the 2008 annual directors meeting.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The Diamond has spoken and y'all should quit rockin' Brucie's boat....:wink:


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

What does the 9.3 equate to in arrow size? Was there any arrow size limit in effect prior the these meetings?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

pe3d said:


> What does the 9.3 equate to in arrow size? Was there any arrow size limit in effect prior the these meetings?


the nearest Easton equivalent arrow is 2315. 2317 is too big.

There was no limit in effect before it came up during these meetings.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

So what's the big whoopdydoo about arrow size now?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Check the earlier thread (now locked) over the NFAA board meeting and what took place afterward.

I don't care one way or another as I'm not yet a member, but it does seem a bit underhanded to hold an "emergency meeting" to nullify a legal vote. As long as things are handled properly regardless of the outcome, that's all I'd like to see before investing any of my own cash in joining.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I am a member and am interested in what went down and why? I did read something about size limitation to include the new 2712s. So I guess the question is. Has the NFAA adopted a size limitation? And if so, what is it and when will it take effect?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

pe3d said:


> I am a member and am interested in what went down and why? I did read something about size limitation to include the new 2712s. So I guess the question is. Has the NFAA adopted a size limitation? And if so, what is it and when will it take effect?


no, but it is on the agenda for the annual directors meeting in February. Please let your director know how you would like them to vote on the issue of 1) should there be a limit? and 2) what should the largest allowable arrow size be?


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

When is this supposed to take effect? Any one got a list of legal arrows when this does become the "rule"?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

AF_TT said:


> When is this supposed to take effect? Any one got a list of legal arrows when this does become the "rule"?


there is no limit at this time.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

PE3D, do you frequent your State's own web site? www.Michiganarchers.org
That particular question has been asked since the Outdoor Sectionals on June 14,15 2008. All responses have been allready forwarded to Bill Jones your NFAA delegate, so that he may forward them to the Great Lakes Sectional Councilman (NFAA Delegate) so that he may take that info back to the 2009 Annual NFAA meeting. If you have any other questions please ask those people around you that know. Thanks Ken


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks Ken. No I haven't checked out that site, but I will.


----------

